# Problem bei ISPConfig-Installation auf Debian Etch



## daff (29. Nov. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem bei der Installation von ISPConfig auf einem Debian Etch System, dass ich nach dem Tutorial "Perfect Setup - Debian Etch" installiert habe. Ich bekomme folgende Meldung:


```
Configuring extensions
checking whether to enable LIBXML support... no
checking libxml2 install dir... no
checking for OpenSSL support... yes
checking for Kerberos support... no
checking for DSA_get_default_method in -lssl... yes
checking for pkg-config... no
configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's <evp.h>
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
Woran liegt das?

EDIT: ich nutze folgenden Kernel:
2.6.18-5-xen-amd64
Ich hab auch nochma gegoogelt und folgenden Beitrag gefunden:
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=93850
Der letzte Beitrag sagt, dass man das compilescript ändern soll:


> Please try to set the openssl path in the compile script to:
> 
> /usr/include/openssl


Wo muss ich das eintragen ?

EDIT2: Ich hab den Eintrag nach der Anleitung geändert aber der Fehler kommt immer noch.

MfG
Daff


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Stell bitte sicher, dass Du auch eine 64bit debian install cd zum installieren genommen hast und nicht nur einen 64bit kernel installiert hat.


----------



## daff (29. Nov. 2007)

Wie kann ich das raus finden ? Ich habe einen VServer der von meinem Provider automatisch installiert wurde.


----------



## daff (29. Nov. 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal libcurl3-openssl-dev installiert und jetzt kommt folgendes:


```
make: *** [ext/openssl/openssl.lo] Error 1
ERROR: Could not make PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Gibt es irgendwelche Fehler vor der Error Zeile?


----------



## daff (30. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Fehler vor der Error Zeile?




```
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2503: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2530: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2586: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2644: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2663: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2678: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2700: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2761: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:2870: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3031: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3142: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3211: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3269: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3335: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3393: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3461: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3481: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3531: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3572: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3685: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3736: error:                                 expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'X509_STORE_CTX'
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3737: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3775: error:                                 expected ')' before '*' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3846: error:                                 expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3864: error:                                 expected declaration specifiers before 'SSL'
/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/openssl/openssl.c:3953: error:                                 expected '{' at end of input
make: *** [ext/openssl/openssl.lo] Error 1
ERROR: Could not make PHP
```
EDIT: ich hab jetzt nochmal alle Pakete, die bei dem Tutorial installiert werden gelöscht und neu installiert und jetzt kommt folgende Meldung:

```
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating spamc.h
config.status: creating config.h
make -f spamc/Makefile spamc/spamc
make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.2.3'
gcc  -g -O2 spamc/spamc.c spamc/getopt.c spamc/libspamc.c spamc/utils.c \
                -o spamc/spamc   -ldl -lz
spamc/getopt.c: In function 'spamc_getopt_long':
spamc/getopt.c:254: error: stray '\240' in program
spamc/getopt.c:254: error: stray '`' in program
make[1]: *** [spamc/spamc] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.2.3'
make: *** [spamc/spamc] Error 2
ERROR: Could not make SpamAssassin
rm: cannot remove `apache_1.3.39/src/support/dbmmanage.1': Operation not permitted
rm: cannot remove `install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.39/src/support/dbmmanage.1': Operation not permitted
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```


----------



## daff (1. Dez. 2007)

So es hat sich geklärt... nachdem ich nochmal alle pakete runtergehaun habe geht jetzt der server endlich


----------

